# Does anyone here practice Kyodo the way of the bow?



## Shinobi_learner_73 (Apr 19, 2005)

Does anyone here practice Kyodo of so can anyone tell me what i need and how i can start living in Crawfordville, FL?


----------



## arnisador (Apr 19, 2005)

Kyudo? There are some threads on it in Japanese Martial Arts--General, but I'm not sure if there are current practitioners of it here.


----------

